# Will you come there and shed just one tear



## LolBM

(taken from a Ralph Stanley song).

Is this translation correct? 
_Vendrás allí y derramarás una sola lágrima_ (translated by DeepL translator and by Google Translate)

or better: _Vendrás allí y solo derramarás una lágrima_.

Thank you in advance
LolBM


----------



## gengo

LolBM said:


> Will you come there and shed just one tear*?*
> 
> Vendrás allí y derramarás una sola lágrima.



Welcome to the forum.

The original is a question, and therefore missing a question mark.

I don't think venir goes well with allí, but I'm not a native speaker.  I would say:  ¿Irás allí y me derramarás una sola lágrima?

I added the "me" because the implication is that the person is shedding a tear for the speaker.


----------



## LolBM

Thank you very much! Yes, it's a question, sorry.


----------



## Ballenero

Un poco de contexto sería una gran ayuda.


----------



## Rosamariama

gengo said:


> I don't think venir goes well with allí, but I'm not a native speaker. I would say: ¿Irás allí y me derramarás una sola lágrima?



"When the cold, cold grave shall enclose me
Will you come there and shed just one tear?"

 you come there = vendrás allí. In Spanish, because the speaker will be _there _(in the grave). Maybe it's the same in English?

you go there = irás allí. Although it is also correct, the nuance that is expressed with the first option (the same nuance in both languages) would be lost. (In Spanish, _irás allí _is required only if the speaker won't be there).

(No sé si tendré muchos errores en inglés).


----------



## LolBM

Gracias. Con esta parte no hay problema (es verdad lo del matiz). Mi duda es con la segunda parte:

- ... _y derramarás solo una lágrima_?
- ... _y solo derramarás una lágrima?_  (si respeta el original, estas dos opciones me suenan mejor que la siguiente, la que dan los traductores).
- ... _y derramarás una sola lágrima? _(no sé por qué, pero
me suena extraña. Hay muchos ejemplos en inglés con "and shed just one tear", como si fuera una expresión típica, pero no con "_y derramarás una sola lágrima_").
_  - ... y derramarás apenas una lágrima por mí? _("por mí", como me ha dicho Gengo).

Ballenero, es de _Look_ On _And_ _Cry_ , una canción de Ralph Stanley.

Gracias.


----------



## Rosamariama

LolBM said:


> - ... _y derramarás una sola lágrima? _(no sé por qué, pero me suena extraña. Hay muchos ejemplos en inglés con "and shed just one tear", como si fuera una expresión típica, pero no con "_y derramarás una sola lágrima_").



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices (solo en negativo me suena más natural: "no derramar (ni) una sola lágrima"), pero lamento no poder ayudarte, que no tengo el nivel necesario de inglés.


----------



## Chinairon

LolBM said:


> Gracias. Con esta parte no hay problema (es verdad lo del matiz). Mi duda es con la segunda parte:
> 
> - ... _y derramarás solo una lágrima_?
> - ... _y solo derramarás una lágrima?_  (si respeta el original, estas dos opciones me suenan mejor que la siguiente, la que dan los traductores).
> - ... _y derramarás una sola lágrima? _(no sé por qué, pero
> me suena extraña. Hay muchos ejemplos en inglés con "and shed just one tear", como si fuera una expresión típica, pero no con "_y derramarás una sola lágrima_").
> _  - ... y derramarás apenas una lágrima por mí? _("por mí", como me ha dicho Gengo).
> 
> Ballenero, es de _Look_ On _And_ _Cry_ , una canción Ralph Stanley.
> 
> Gracias.



I find options  #1 and #3 to be closest to the original as they emphasize the single tear. Another possibility: "... y derramarás tan solo una lágrima?"


----------



## LolBM

Chinairon said:


> I find options  #1 and #3 to be closest to the original as they emphasize the single tear. Another possibility: "... y derramarás tan solo una lágrima?"


Really thanks for your explanation. I choose, without a doubt, this option that you give me.


----------



## gengo

Rosamariama said:


> you come there = vendrás allí. In Spanish, because the speaker will be _there _(in the grave). Maybe it's the same in English?
> 
> you go there = irás allí. Although it is also correct, the nuance that is expressed with the first option (the same nuance in both languages) would be lost. (In Spanish, _irás allí _is required only if the speaker won't be there).



Thanks for the explanation.  I was considering all of the above, but I decided that since the singer is still alive at the time he is singing the words, he is not yet in the grave, and therefore _venir_ didn't seem right to me, since neither the singer nor the woman is at the grave yet.  It's interesting to learn that we can use _venir_ here because the singer will be at the grave in the future.  I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Rosamariama

gengo said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I was considering all of the above, but I decided that since the singer is still alive at the time he is singing the words, he is not yet in the grave, and therefore _venir_ didn't seem right to me, since neither the singer nor the woman is at the grave yet. It's interesting to learn that we can use _venir_ here because the singer will be at the grave in the future. I didn't think that was possible.


Thanks to you. And do you think this explanation "we can use _venir_ here because the singer will be at the grave in the future" it's the same in English, i.e., it is correct to say: "we can use _come _*t*_here _because the singer will be at the grave in the future"?


----------



## Rosamariama

Maybe this link is interesting/useful:  https://www.jstor.org/stable/25000226?seq=1


----------



## gengo

Rosamariama said:


> And do you think this explanation "we can use _venir_ here because the singer will be at the grave in the future" it's the same in English, i.e., it is correct to say: "we can use _come _*t*_here _because the singer will be at the grave in the future"?



We use come/go differently from how venir/ir are used.  For example, it's normal to be on the phone and tell someone "I'll come to your house at 8:00," even though the speaker will be moving from his current location to the new location, which is usually what "to go" means.  I'm pretty sure that would be "Voy a tu casa" in Spanish.

Therefore, the lyrics are perfectly normal in English, but they seem (to me) to contradict the normal usage in Spanish, which is why I wasn't sure about the translation.


----------



## Rosamariama

(Disculpa que te responda en español).
Es un asunto complejo (nadie cree/creemos, _a priori_, que la combinación _venir-allí_ sea posible). Precisamente hemos tenido un "duro" debate sobre el tema en español: Spanish: Venir allí, y, al ver este mensaje, he pensado que quizá es el mismo argumento el que justifica la "extraña" combinación "you come there" o "vendrás allí" (en este caso, no en todos es igual el uso de _come/go_ y _venir/ir_, como tú dices). 

Es decir, que el cantante/hablante lo dice porque se visualiza a sí mismo _allí_, y dice _vendrás/ you come_ (_allí/there_) porque no es posible "vendrás aquí" (y no sé si en este contexto sería posible _you come here_, que imagino que no). Es decir, es mi hipótesis que, tanto en inglés como en español, es posible decir (en este verso de la canción):

- _you go/come there._

Pero que no se podría decir:
- _you come here._

(Y que elegimos la extraña combinación porque añade un matiz, quizá afectivo, que no aporta _ir allí/to go there_).


----------



## gengo

Rosamariama said:


> (Disculpa que te responda en español).



No hay que disculparte.  Puedes escribir tanto en español como en inglés en este foro.



> Es decir, es mi hipótesis que, tanto en inglés como en español, es posible decir (en este verso de la canción):
> 
> - _you go/come there._
> 
> Pero que no se podría decir:
> - _you come here._
> 
> (Y que elegimos la extraña combinación porque añade un matiz, quizá afectivo, que no aporta _ir allí/to go there_).



Yes, I think you're right.  Certainly you are right about the English, because the singer is imagining himself being in the grave and having the woman come to visit his grave and maybe shed a tear for him.  So using "come" rather than "go" makes it a bit more personal, as you say.


----------



## Rosamariama

gengo said:


> Yes, I think you're right. Certainly you are right about the English, because the singer is imagining himself being in the grave and having the woman come to visit his grave and maybe shed a tear for him. So using "come" rather than "go" makes it a bit more personal, as you say.


Agradezco tu respuesta. Aunque, sin contexto, en principio todos diríamos que no es posible esta extraña/contradictoria combinación (en una perspectiva únicamente léxica), desde una perspectiva pragmática, al observar el lenguaje, parece un uso natural (quizá en otros idiomas también). 

También hemos descubierto (durante el debate en español) que decimos igual: _there is/are coming_ ... y _allí viene(n) ... = to approach/acercarse._

Un placer la conversación: como dice el dicho: _rápido, ligero y objetivo_.


----------



## Ballenero

LolBM said:


> - ... _y derramarás solo una lágrima_?
> - ... _y solo derramarás una lágrima?
> - ... y derramarás una sola lágrima?_


Estas son feas.
Suenan como una reprimenda,
como haciéndole un reproche,
como poniéndose chulo o bronco.
Yo creo que estas no.



Chinairon said:


> ... y derramarás tan solo una lágrima?


Esta sí, pero hay que entenderlo así:
..._me vendrás a derramar una lágrima, 
tan solo?_

Tan solo, sinónimo de
Siquiera (dle).
4. adv. Tan solo. U. en contextos negativos o irreales. No tengo un euro siquiera.

De ahí que también pueda decirse así:
 ..._vendrás aunque sea a derramar una la lágrima por mi?
...al menos, vendrás a llorarme un par de lágrimas?
...ya vendrás a echarme una lagrimita ¿no?_


----------



## gengo

Ballenero said:


> ..._me vendrás a derramar una lágrima, tan solo?_
> ..._vendrás aunque sea a derramar una la lágrima por mi?
> ...al menos, vendrás a llorarme un par de lágrimas?
> ...ya vendrás a echarme una lagrimita ¿no?_



Very nice.  Poetic.  Much better than my poor attempt.


----------



## LolBM

Hola. Me gusta _una lagrimita_, creo que puede ser lo más parecido a "just one tear" (se me pasó por la cabeza)_. _Pero me ha hecho gracia la frase,  _...ya vendrás a echarme una lagrimita ¿no?_ , como exigente, o enfadado . (Y también las otras opciones, menos la primera. Yo creo que ese tono enfadado no corresponde a la canción, pero igual, muchas gracias).


----------



## Ballenero

El tono de voz es fundamental.
Yo me lo imagino diciéndolo con voz suave, de forma cómplice, con una ligera sonrisa pero expresión triste en el rostro.
Se está dirigiendo a la persona que ama, se lo dice con cariño, como una pequeña súplica; no con enfado.
Y después de eso, podría añadir:
"_con eso me basta"_.
No le está pidiendo que interprete el entierro de la sardina.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Esta sí, pero hay que entenderlo así:
> ..._me vendrás a derramar una lágrima,
> tan solo?_


Sí, el problema de _tan solo_ es que si no se conoce el original en inglés, se puede interpretar ese solo como _alone_. That's why I think that it would be better to say _solamente una lágrima_.


gengo said:


> I was considering all of the above, but I decided that since the singer is still alive at the time he is singing the words, he is not yet in the grave, and therefore _venir_ didn't seem right to me, since neither the singer nor the woman is at the grave yet. It's interesting to learn that we can use _venir_ here because the singer will be at the grave in the future. I didn't think that was possible.


I don't think that's possible. I must be _irás allí._ As you see, other natives don't agree with me and as you can see on the thread that @Rosamariama linked on 14 some other natives agree with me.


----------



## LolBM

Pues yo no le veo ningún problema. Además de los otros dos traductores automáticos, en die, Mom - Traducción al español - ejemplos inglés | Reverso Context sale un ejemplo muy parecido:

When I die, Mom, will you, too, go with me there?
Cuando yo me muera, mamá, ¿vendrás allí tú también?

En un diálogo, que casi parece un trabalenguas, los que hablan se entienden:

- ¿Vendrás hasta allí o tendré que venir hasta aquí?
- No, me transladaré hasta allí, no hay problema. ¿Cómo has conseguido el piso?

- Will you come there or will I have to come here?
- No, I'll move there, no problem. How did you get the apartment?

Sí creo, como dice Rosamariana, que es lo mismo en inglés y en español.


----------



## Circunflejo

LolBM said:


> Pues yo no le veo ningún problema.


El problema es que, en el castellano estándar, allí no puede indicar el destino de la acción de venir. No es algo que diga yo solo sino que también lo dice la Fundéu como puedes ver en el mensaje 43 del hilo que enlazó @Rosamariama en el mensaje 14 de este hilo. En el mismo mensaje también puedes ver lo que dice la RAE al respecto que básicamente concuerda con lo que dice la Fundéu, pero señala una serie de áreas del mundo hispanohablante -minoritarias dentro del conjunto del mundo hispanohablante— en las que sí que se da la combinación _venir allí _con el significado que nos atañe en este caso.


----------



## LolBM

Perdona, Circunflejo, a mí no me interesa discutir esta gramática, y creo que si alguien piensa que es mejor decir "ir allí/go there" y no usar la otra forma, que tampoco pasa nada, las dos son correctas (en el verso de _Look_ On _And_ _Cry_ a mí, personalmente, me suena mejor como está, además de que _vendrás allí_ es la forma fiel al original). Yo solo decía que se usa igual y que la gente se entiende en cada situación (como en el diálogo que puse que, no, no le veo ningún problema, ni en inglés ni en español ¿?).
Por curiosidad, por lo que me comentabas de la Fundéu/ la RAE, he buscado con _ha-han venido, _y aparecen muchos ejemplos. He seleccionado algunos en prensa de distintas partes de España:

*La Clínica Universitaria de Navarra niega haber tratado de un ...*
www.elmundo.es › elmundo › 2013/06/12 › paisvasco
12 jun 2013 — Un huevo de personalidades importantísimas _han venido allí_ por su fama. Mola porque es Opus Dei a tope. Igual que el IESE, mejor Master ...

*El día grande es el más largo | El Diario Vasco*
www.diariovasco.com › bidasoa › grande-largo-20130701
1 jul 2013 — «Estaba en la peluquería con el moño a medias aún y _han venido allí_ a tocarme la Alborada. Ha sido algo increíble, les estoy muy ...

*Temporal.- Representantes de Matalascañas se reunirán con ...*
www.20minutos.es › noticia › temporal-representantes-...
24 mar 2018 — ... _ha venido" allí_ "a hacer una valoración de los daños" del temporal. "O si han venido no han avisado al Ayuntamiento", según ha apostillado.

*Francisco Sosa Wagner (UPyD): "Hay que acabar con el ...*
www.eldiario.es › europeas_2014 › francisco-sosa-wag...
6 may 2014 — A Cañete le he tratado algo porque _ha venido allí_ algunas veces. El otro día dije que yo propendo a dividir a la humanidad en dos grandes ...


----------



## Rosamariama

LolBM said:


> _Vendrás allí y derramarás una sola lágrima_ (translated by DeepL translator and by Google Translate)


Por ver qué pasaba, he escrito en ambos traductores:
"I will come there
You will come there"

El primero, traduce:
"Iré allí
Vendrás allí"

Y el segundo:
"Voy a ir allí
Vendrás allí"


----------



## Circunflejo

LolBM said:


> Perdona, Circunflejo, a mí no me interesa discutir esta gramática, y creo que si alguien piensa que es mejor decir "ir allí/go there" y no usar la otra forma, que tampoco pasa nada, las dos son correctas (en el verso de _Look_ On _And_ _Cry_ a mí, personalmente, me suena mejor como está, además de que _vendrás allí_ es la forma fiel al original).


La historia es que a ti y a otros hablantes nativos os parecen las dos correctas mientras que a otros hablantes nativos solo nos parece correcta la opción ir allí y eso se ha de explicitar en el hilo porque el foro lo usan muchos estudiantes y conviene que no se sorprendan si algún profesor no les acepta venir allí. Como dije antes, en el hilo que enlazó @Rosamariama en el mensaje 14 se puede encontrar lo que dice la NGLE (Gramática de la RAE) al respecto y también se pueden encontrar múltiples ejemplos de uso que nos proporcionó la propia @Rosamariama. Y dado que no es el tema de este hilo y, además, has manifestado que no te interesa discutirlo, no entraré a valorar los ejemplos de prensa que nos has brindado.


----------



## Rosamariama

*DELE C2: PRUEBA ESCRITA | AIL Madrid*
_https://www.ailmadrid.com › aktualnosci › dele-c2-prue..._
_Allí venían_ cada verano diversos grupos de artistas, los cuales cantaban, bailaban y hacían pequeñas representaciones. Mis amigas y yo jugábamos a hacer ...


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> *DELE C2: PRUEBA ESCRITA | AIL Madrid*
> _https://www.ailmadrid.com › aktualnosci › dele-c2-prue..._
> _Allí venían_ cada verano diversos grupos de artistas, los cuales cantaban, bailaban y hacían pequeñas representaciones. Mis amigas y yo jugábamos a hacer ...


Ya comentamos largo y tendido sobre allí seguido de venir en el otro hilo. No procede volver a hacerlo aquí. Quien tenga interés, que lea el otro hilo y, si le queda alguna duda, que la exponga en ese hilo o en uno nuevo.


----------



## Byoof

La canción con “When the cold, cold grave shall enclose me / Will you come there and shed just one tear”  no es _Look On And Cry_ pero _I’m Thinking Tonight of my Blue Eyes_, aunque _Look On and Cry_ tiene un verso  “Oh can't you shed one tear for me?”  Cabe mencionar eso porque_ I’m Thinking Tonight of my Blue Eyes_ fue escrito por La Familia Carter hace casi un siglo (antes del uso común del términos “Country Music” o “Bluegrass”). Los Carter eran de los montes Apalaches y probablemente no pasaban mucho tiempo en la escuela. Mucha gente en esta parte de los EEUU vinieron desde las altas de Escocia e Irlanda y mantuvieron aspectos de sus dialectos y  vernáculo de aquella región nativo (hasta ahora).  Las letras de ese tipo de música reflejan la manera de hablar. No hablaron (ni hablan ahora) en “buen inglés” formal y gramaticalmente correcto.  Por eso muchas veces en películas y televisión se les burla como tontos, mal educados, campesinos simples, etc.  

Entonces, “To come there ,,,” posiblemente es un regionalismo que suena raro a los otros y  la traducción correcta es discutible. .  Además he escuchado la letra cantada como “to come, Dear, and shed one tear for me” pero en una versión de otra cantante, no de Dr. Ralph Stanley.  En la búsqueda para checar la canción exacta encontré “to come here and shed one tear from me”. también en una versión diferente de la de Ralph Stanley.


----------



## gengo

Byoof said:


> Los Carter eran de los montes Apalaches y probablemente no pasaban mucho tiempo en la escuela. Mucha gente en esta parte de los EEUU vinieron desde las altas de Escocia e Irlanda y mantuvieron aspectos de sus dialectos y  vernáculo de aquella región nativo (hasta ahora).  Las letras de ese tipo de música reflejan la manera de hablar. No hablaron (ni hablan ahora) en “buen inglés” formal y gramaticalmente correcto.  Por eso muchas veces en películas y televisión se les burla como tontos, mal educados, campesinos simples, etc.



I must disagree.  There is nothing dialectical or uneducated about the English grammar here.  Unlike in Spanish, we often use "to come" when the direction of movement is not toward the speaker.  In the case of these lyrics, the singer is merely projecting himself into his grave, and imagining his love coming to visit him there.  That is perfectly normal grammar usage.

Ex.
I'm having a party at my cabin in the mountains next week.  Will you come?  (the speaker is not at the cabin, but is projecting himself there)

I'll be at the corner of Market and New Montgomery at 3:00.  Come there and we'll talk.  (again, the speaker is not at this location yet)


----------



## LolBM

Byoof said:


> La canción con “When the cold, cold grave shall enclose me / Will you come there and shed just one tear” no es _Look On And Cry_ pero _I’m Thinking Tonight of my Blue Eyes_, aunque _Look On and Cry_ tiene un verso “Oh can't you shed one tear for me?” Cabe mencionar eso porque_ I’m Thinking Tonight of my Blue Eyes_ fue escrito por La Familia Carter hace casi un siglo (antes del uso común del términos “Country Music” o “Bluegrass”). Los Carter eran de los montes Apalaches y probablemente no pasaban mucho tiempo en la escuela. Mucha gente en esta parte de los EEUU vinieron desde las altas de Escocia e Irlanda y mantuvieron aspectos de sus dialectos y vernáculo de aquella región nativo (hasta ahora). Las letras de ese tipo de música reflejan la manera de hablar. No hablaron (ni hablan ahora) en “buen inglés” formal y gramaticalmente correcto. Por eso muchas veces en películas y televisión se les burla como tontos, mal educados, campesinos simples, etc.


La letra nos la dio la "teacher". Si me marca muchos errores, ya tengo argumento .


----------



## LolBM

Byoof said:


> Entonces, “To come there ,,,” posiblemente es un regionalismo que suena raro a los otros y la traducción correcta es discutible.



Discussions can be found at:
*"I want to come there" or "I want to go there" - English ...*
english.stackexchange.com › i-wan...
When someone is away from you and wants to be where you are, do they tell you I want _to come there_or I want to go there? share.

*"Will I have to come there?" vs "Do I have to come there?"*
ell.stackexchange.com › questions
13 abr 2017 — (2) Do I have _to come there_? Which is most appropriate to use. Is "Will I have to come" grammatically correct or not? Here is the context: Today I ...


----------



## Ballenero

Byoof said:


> La canción con “When the cold, cold grave shall enclose me / Will you come there and shed just one tear” no es _Look On And Cry_


¡Por eso no encontraba esos versos!
Al final pensé que sería otra versión ya que en muchas viejas canciones, los intérpretes a veces hacen cambios en las letras para amoldarlas a sí mismos o a su tiempo.

He estado analizando otra canción, pero lo que corresponde a esas dos líneas, ahí se queda.


----------



## LolBM

Oh, oh... Pues eso sí que se lo digo a la profesora (viene así en el archivo que nos ha enviado  ). Perdón, por la parte que me toca.


----------



## Rosamariama

Ballenero said:


> ¡Por eso no encontraba esos versos!


Hola. Si pones en Google el verso del título entre comillas, "Will you come there and shed just one tear", salen los resultados de la canción, pero es verdad que no es el título que decía @LolBM.


----------



## LolBM

Ballenero said:


> De ahí que también pueda decirse así:
> _...ya vendrás a echarme una lagrimita ¿no?_


No me corrige, pero me sugiere (la profesora):
 / ... _y soltarás una lagrimita._


----------

